# Elmira Vintage Guitar Show April 14



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Ontario Guitar Shows proudly announces our 4th annual,

ELMIRA VINTAGE GUITAR SHOW
And SWAP

Sunday April 14, 2013
9am to 3pm

Same location in Elmira at Lions Hall

Last years show saw a crowd of over 500 and vendor tables were sold out.
$7 admission, watch for money saving coupon. 

Bring your instruments to sell!
Many announcements to come!
www.ontarioguitarshows.com


----------



## Steve C (Nov 3, 2008)

Same day as the Burlington Guitar Show?...maybe that's a good thing. The open times are staggered ...9-3 for Elmira...11-7 for Burlington.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm thinking of renting a table this time.
can you provide details?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I've marked my calendar. Hope to make it again this year. If I do I'll have to arm myself with cash as most of my trade fodder has been dealt.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Mooh
Please come heavily armed! 
I will be posting all the details for the show soon. 
We are expecting another large crowd and vendor tables are being snapped up quickly!
A great way to spend a Sunday morning!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

I have enjoyed the previous shows and expect to make a guest appearance,,,,,,,,,,lol..........Gerry


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Elmira Vintage Guitar Show

Actively seeking vendors! 

Tables are $50 each. Please join us and see why each year we get more patrons. 

Easy and quick load in.

In the past all tables have sold out, well before the show. 

Get yours now!!

Visit [email protected] or message me through GC


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Tables are now 50% sold out. We are working on a deal with one of the vendors for a major prize give away again!
Don't miss out!
Book your table now!


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Attention all spouses of guitar players who collect to much gear:

Please have them rent a vendor table at the 
Elmira Vintage Guitar Show!

Think of all the extra room you will have in your basement!

Think of all the junk that could be converted into cash!

They promise not to buy anything at the show with all the cash they make.

Sound Good?

[email protected]


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Less than ten tables left and lots of inquiries! Book yours now before it's too late!!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Hello everyone,

As you know I am building 2 custom guitars for Randy Bachman. As it turns out I will have one in finish prep mode and on display at my booth/table. If you want a chance to see this guitar this show may be the only time you'll get that once in a lifetime opportunity.

See you there.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

looking forward to it Bill. not sure if I'll get
a table yet. I'll probably only carry two guit's
with me anyways. @savageblue, will Folkway 
Music be there again this year for appraisals?


----------



## iamfromthewater (Mar 12, 2013)

I attended last year for the first time and had a lot of fun. Great gear, great folks, great day. I'll be coming this year for sure, this time with a bit more cash hopefully. Also interested to hear if Folkway will be there.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

for those attending, here's the address.
@savageblue. please correct me if I'm wrong
40 South Street West, Elmira, ON N3B 1K6


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Cant wait to check out the acoustic guitars Bill! Very cool!
Folkways will again have a major display at the show this year. They will be offering free appraisals and will be ready to buy your vintage gear.
Thanks Laristotle for posting the correct address.
Stay Tuned!!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

John,

If you wanted to make an announcement that a Randy Bachman custom build would be on display go ahead.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Show Update!

The vendor tables are almost all sold. Looking like it will be another sold out show. We are expecting a huge crowd again.

Once again we are really pleased to announce that Ted Leonard will be our special guest. Teddy is one of Canada's finest guitar players, and a great guy too! Stop buy and say hello to this Juno winning musician.

Folkway music will be offering free appraisals of your vintage guitars.

Bring a guitar with you and try your luck at trading it, or selling it to one of the vendors or someone in the crowd!

This is the only show of its kind in southern Ontario!

DON'T MISS OUT!!


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

Looking forward to it John.

Im also offering 10% off show orders.

Bill


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Went to the first one and picked up a 1938 archtop that I have fixed up and love playing it. Hope my app gets there on time before all the tables are sold out, so I can be a vendor this time and show some of my guitars. Ill be there either way and looking forward to it!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks doubtful for me this year. My budget just took a major hit, and I have little trade fodder at the moment. I wouldn't mind going, just to look, but I might end up working. Music is a harsh mistress.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

Planning to be there. Bringing one for the Folkway table to appraise (maybe sell?).
And maybe trade bait with another.


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

BIG NEWS!!
Canadian master guitarist Don Ross will be at our Elmira Show!!
Don will be on hand to meet and greet, as well as play some vendor instruments.
Don't miss this chance to meet two masters of guitar, Don Ross and Ted Leonard!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

savageblue said:


> BIG NEWS!!
> Canadian master guitarist Don Ross will be at our Elmira Show!!
> Don will be on hand to meet and greet, as well as play some vendor instruments.
> Don't miss this chance to meet two masters of guitar, Don Ross and Ted Leonard!


Wow! That is huge! If you haven't seen Don Ross do yourself a favour! Fantastic player!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2013)

is there a time frame for when they'll be there?


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

I expect that both special guests, Don Ross and Teddy Leonard, will be on hand from about 11am to 2pm.
Maybe we could hope for a duet?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

A bit of a hike for me, but I just may come out to look around. I won't be bringing any money with me though, the budget is stretched this year with a possible small wood shop build.


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

I was timid and nervous to join in on the show to begin with...Don Ross being there has me really nervous...all good fun I have to keep telling myself ..


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

No reason to be timid or nervous! 
Our show is very "grass roots". We have tried to cater to both the vendors and the patrons.
This show is not snobby or pretentious! We recognize that any success we have is directly attributed to the vendors, whether big, small, new, pro, amateur, or any other.
Tables once again are sold out!


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

For any of you going, I have a table (Adrian Jones Music School). Pop by and introduce yourself....it would be great to put some more faces to names! Here's some of what I'm bringing...


Polytone mega brute
'50s Gibson ga90
'50s Gibson ga400

1x15 (old repaired jbl - Kroth cab)
4x10 (vintage voiced thd speakers)

Harmony rocket - $800
Gretsch 6 string baritone electric w/ bigsby
Vintage Larrivee J05 acoustic
'70s Showbud Pedal Steel

Ethos overdrive
Crybaby wah
Keeley looper
Boss octave (Japan)
Box of Rock
Boss DD2
Ebow

Vintage Omnichord
Console accordion

some odds and ends - vintage traynor logos

Hope to see you there!!!
cheers!
adrian


----------



## savageblue (May 18, 2010)

Last Post Before Show!
Everything is now in place. We are expecting our biggest crowd ever. Doors open at 9am sharp. Come early for the best deals. Coffee and food available on site. 

One vendor had to cancel so we have one table available! 

If you want it contact me through the info link at
www.ontarioguitarshows.com


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

I really enjoyed the show! Looking forward to next year! Highlight for me was Don Ross playing a couple songs on a guitar of mine


----------



## Bill Scheltema (May 16, 2011)

I had a great time as well. met alot of nice people too.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I really wanted to go. Mother nature conspired to send an ice storm and made yard clean up a priority......sigh.


----------

